# Should I still wear my ring?



## 33sillygirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok so he has been out of the house for 2 weeks and really I still do not know whats going on. I am totally confused. One day he will be nice offering me a foot massage when he comes to see the kids and the next day he treats me like a total stranger. So I took off my ring after he was insenseitive and rude, trying to show him that I can be that way also. But I look down every minute of the day and my hand looks naked. I still want to be married, I still love him, I still care, but I was just trying to play the game too. I dont know what to do, or how I am supposed to act. Do I just be honest and tell him I love him even when he is a jerk or do I give him his space and go along with this game. I want him to come back in the end of this a month trial. Please help.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Is his ring on his finger?


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

The key so early on is to do WHATEVER it is that makes you feel better in that moment. I wore my ring,took it off, wore it on another finger, took off all of my jewelery (sorry Australian spelling), dressed up, stayed in P.Js, cleaned like a feind, let the house go, watched movies all weekend, stayed at my sisters house, took a week off work one time and just lay on the couch for a whole week and watched T.V.

Just do what makes you feel most in control until the insane depression-confusion-saddness-I'm-not-going -to-get-through-this faze passes because it does.

Take care,
S


----------



## 33sillygirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Is his ring on his finger?


It was until I took mine off and now I feel stupid


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think what you should do is focus more on how you feel and what you can do to help yourself. if you keep trying to play his game you will always lose. just pay attention to your feelings and when you feel upset find a way to ease the confusion and pain a little, in ways that dont involve him.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

I took mine off the day he asked for a divorce in the marriage councellor's office. Felt real good. Haven't worn it since. I plan on selling it when the divorce is final and giving the money to a women's shelter.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree do with what you feel as long as it isn't part of a game. 

I say that because sometimes we do things, in the game, that later we regret.

I'd encourage open communication but not to the point that it's the only topic of conversation and you talk the relationship to death!


----------

